# Lens Across America ...Next Round?



## 480sparky (Jan 2, 2014)

Just putting out some feelers to see if there's enough interest to start up a Lens Across America / Next Round.

If so, I'll try to find an appropriate lens and try to put it all together.


----------



## wyogirl (Jan 2, 2014)

I would be interested. I shoot canon if that matters.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 2, 2014)

I would be interested.


----------



## Aloicious (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm up for it.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Jan 3, 2014)

Sure. Nikon or Canon FD here.


----------



## manicmike (Jan 3, 2014)

I'd probably do it.


----------



## ratssass (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm in!!!
...though it would be nice to have something built in where it would insure its continuity.


----------



## SnappingShark (Jan 3, 2014)

Explain it - I've not seen the previous posts (or rather, would rather a fresh explanation)


----------



## ratssass (Jan 3, 2014)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ca-journey-one-lens-across-usa-round-2-a.html


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 3, 2014)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ross-america-journey-one-lens-across-usa.html

Two lenses....... both into the Great Abyss.


----------



## SnappingShark (Jan 3, 2014)

Oohh fun!! I'm in!!


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 3, 2014)

ratssass said:


> I'm in!!!
> ...though it would be nice to have something built in where it would insure its continuity.



My thinking is:

Require all potential participants to send me their name, address, phone number and email.  Only after I verify this will they be allowed to participate.

And, of course, barring any sudden death, I won't bail on the project.


----------



## ratssass (Jan 3, 2014)

Check your PM's,buddy................


----------

